# Jewelling a Rifle Bolt



## rutandstrut (Oct 31, 2011)

Can it be done in a home shop? How hard is it to do? What tools do you need to do it? Would I be better off having a Gun Smith doing it for me? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I read this article awhile back:  http://archives.gunsandammo.com/content/metal-jeweling-


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Oct 31, 2011)

The trick to jeweling a bolt is being able to move the bolt back and forth and rotate the bolt in precise, repeatable movements.  If you don't have an indexing jig, a drill press and a compound vise you are probably not going to get professional results.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 1, 2011)

If it's a onetime only thing pay the man.  Otherwise tool prices start climbing fast, but then you'd have more tools.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 3, 2011)

Bought a gun with it already on it but I ended up sanding/polishing it off.Didn't like the way the roughness slows(grabby) the bolt down.
Feel one(jeweled) with your fingers.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

Dusty Roads said:


> Bought a gun with it already on it but I ended up sanding/polishing it off.Didn't like the way the roughness slows(grabby) the bolt down.
> Feel one(jeweled) with your fingers.



Sorry, that logic doesn't fly.  It's the lack of bearing surface (your "roughness") that actually makes the bolt have less friction with the reciever wall.  If you increase the flatness of the two surfaces you increase friction --- think of the tires on a dragster - always flat surfaced.  Plus the swirls on the jeweled bolt hold lubrication better than a flat surface.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 3, 2011)

It's simple and easy, just use a good indexing jig, and take your time.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 23, 2011)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> Sorry, that logic doesn't fly.  It's the lack of bearing surface (your "roughness") that actually makes the bolt have less friction with the reciever wall.  If you increase the flatness of the two surfaces you increase friction --- think of the tires on a dragster - always flat surfaced.  Plus the swirls on the jeweled bolt hold lubrication better than a flat surface.



My fingernails would catch on the "swirls".Now that is a rough surface that I had to smooth.Now the bolt action is much smoother.
 Like a camshaft in a plain bearing.
 Guess the swirls were made a little too deep.


----------

